# Target Rifle Scope



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Hey I have a Savage model 12 Varmint rifle in .223 and I was wondering what the best scope for me would be. I want to get into target shooting at around 100-350 yds. Any help?
-thanks :wink:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

If moneys not an option, get a Leupold Vari X III 6-24X50 nice scope.


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Thanks but I am looking to spend 350$ or less.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Keith,

Did you just get the Savage? You will be VERY happy with your purchase. It won't be too long befoere 100-150 will be easy and you'll want to push it out further.

As far as a great scope that won't break the bank goes, look ot the Sightrons. They have great optics and the same warranty as Leupold, Burris, etc. I have one and love it. Huntin1 will back me up on this too. It is a quality product. You may also look at the Bushnell Elite 3200 and 4200 series.

Robert


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

:withstupid: buschnell makes a nice scope


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

For the 350 or less I would look at the Nikon Buckmaster either in 4.5x14 or 6x18- they are very good glass for the money. The other option is a used Leupold- they carry an unconditional lifetime warranty unless you bend the scope tube or something similar.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I agree with Robert! I own two Sightron scopes (3-9x42 on my 7mm and a 4-16x42 Stainless on my 22-250) and i definitely love them. I feel as if there quality is top notch and you cant get any better than a no questions asked warranty. If something happens to it, all you do is take it to a dealer and they will give you a brand new one on the spot!!! They are becomming more and more popular but still not too many people know about them yet!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Keith, sent you a PM.

huntin1


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Thanks a million for all the help guys!!! :lol:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Leupold is waaaay overpriced. Nikon is also a touch on the expensive side. I like NcStar. They make optics for the government, and they don't f*ck around.

Bushnell, all those other hunting scope people, they just suck. You'll be paying for all kinds of ruggedness you don't need. Simmons is just awful.

I've got a NcStar 6.5-24x50mmAO with an illumunated retical. It sucks in light like a black hole and the magnification makes shooting at the ranges you mentioned easy. It also only cost me $125, shipping included. I plan on moving up to an insane 10-40x50mmAO pretty soon, because my rifle is currently more accurate than I am.


----------

